# Got to see doctor about my MRI



## lightwt44 (Apr 2, 2014)

Well got to see dr today upset i wont make my first show need surgery full thickness suprasinatus tendon tear  and a slap tear of the glenoid labrum need to get it fixed two maybe three months out u think i can still work out legs cardio so i don't loss what i build help i don't feel pain just discomfort i worked out today biceps triceps no prob no pain what to do as of todays measurements gained 6 pounds of muscle i really don't want to go back wards HeLP need advice do i keep working out my other  body   Parts till surgery ?


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes keep working out. I've had many surgeries and worked out in between them. 
Train legs hard and do everything else That you can that won't pull on that tendon. Cardio and abs also. 
When I had surgery on my arm I really focused on legs especially squats. Even a few weeks after your surgery when the swelling goes down you can do the same until you're healed. 
Don't worry it won't be as bad as you're thinking as long as you train everything else that you can. 
And muscle memory is amazing. You'll be surprised how fast your shoulders come back. Good luck to you.


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks i hope its not as bad as i have read on some of this orthopedic sits


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 2, 2014)

Let me ask you. I remember that you said that your doctor gave you a cortisone shot and that you yourself had to request an MRI. Was he about to send you on your way after the shot?


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 2, 2014)

Yup but i know better I'm a paramedic i new i had an injury just did not know how bad thats why i pushed for a MRI


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm glad you're a paramedic and we're smart enough to ask for one. You just saved yourself from even a worse injury. What does this say about your doctor though?  I'm sure you told him you're a body builder and how you did it.  If he didn't at least tell you not to train that shoulder for the appropriate amount of time until it healed, then again he had no idea how bad it was because he didn't send you for an MRI. 
I don't know how much you like this doctor but based on his actions I'd be cautious.  Good luck to you, I'm sure you'll fully recover.


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 2, 2014)

Well he is NOT the one doing surgery he was primary dr. My orthopedic surg will be better thanks


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 3, 2014)

Do i have to stop var if i have surgery


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 3, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Do i have to stop var if i have surgery



I would. Opinions may differ. What good is the var going to do you while you're healing up from surgery.


----------



## lightwt44 (Apr 3, 2014)

True true sir


----------



## shenky (Apr 9, 2014)

Good luck on the surgery. It's roughly a 9 month recovery time, but people sometimes make it back in the gym around 6. 

I have a SLAP tear. It's a pain in the ass, but once you regain stability with PT, you'll be able to work around the injury. Work hard at PT and good shit will happen


----------



## jamescaxton (Sep 17, 2014)

i have to stop var if i have surjery


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 17, 2014)

...dudes banned.

Wonder how his mri went


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 17, 2014)

He made the same exact posts, word for word on another forum.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 17, 2014)

Back from the dead on this one lol


----------

